# Help finding a quarter panel?



## Reb (Aug 5, 2013)

We're preparing to get started on my '67 LeMans' rust repair. It's reasonably solid, with only minor metal patches to be installed - except for the left rear quarter panel. It's pretty bad, and we would like to replace it entirely. However, after looking at multiple supplier-listings for aftermarket quarters I get the impression they are of pretty poor quality.

Are there any recommended South/Southwestern salvage yards I could inquire with to attempt to locate a good used one? I had the local auto recycler do a search for me and they came up with one in Texas, but that one turned out to be in poor condition. 

An online search turned up only brokers, looking to do the searching for a fee. Is this the way to go? Any information to point me in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

I just scored two rust free quarters complete with inner liners and a rocker for one side. They cut it all the way to the back window panel also. It was Calwood auto salvage, near Kingdom City, Mo. He has 140 acres of cars many vintage. He may be able to help you.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Another source would be Frank's Pontiac Parts in OK.


----------



## Reb (Aug 5, 2013)

Thank you for the information. I am checking these sources now.

The Goodmark brand was recommended as a source of good-quality reproduction sheet metal, but I found no LeMans/GTO quarter panels listed on their website. However, today by chance I stumbled across a listing for Goodmark LM/GTO quarter panel "skins" listed by Summit. Anyone have any experience with the quality of this product?


----------



## GoatGuru (Oct 1, 2013)

*Panel*



Reb said:


> We're preparing to get started on my '67 LeMans' rust repair. It's reasonably solid, with only minor metal patches to be installed - except for the left rear quarter panel. It's pretty bad, and we would like to replace it entirely. However, after looking at multiple supplier-listings for aftermarket quarters I get the impression they are of pretty poor quality.
> 
> Are there any recommended South/Southwestern salvage yards I could inquire with to attempt to locate a good used one? I had the local auto recycler do a search for me and they came up with one in Texas, but that one turned out to be in poor condition.
> 
> An online search turned up only brokers, looking to do the searching for a fee. Is this the way to go? Any information to point me in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.


If you buy a aftermarket panel make sure it is a DynaCorn. other wise your waisting your money. Dynacorn I believe is in Georgia phone number 503-664-4773. ive used many qtr's in the past and ive found Dyna has thicker metal and are used from Original dies . don't want to go that route contact a DVAP in Arizona for a rust free orig panel


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I've used the skins on my 66 and the quality is not perfect but workable, check my photos on pages 17-23, I replaced both sides.

Also, google "old car city in white Ga", the last time I was there they had a dozen 66 and 67 GTO's they were parting out.


----------

